# My Ella, can anyone help me out about her colors/markings?



## linz_04 (Mar 5, 2007)

This is my babe Ella. Does anyone know what colors/markings she is?? 





































It's kind of hard to see but the colored part of her does not extend down onto her legs at all. Her front legs and also her chin are completely white.
Thanks for any help!


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: My Ella, can anyone help me out about her colors/marking*

My call would be a mismarked hooded. Not sure of the color but I'm pretty sure she's hooded.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: My Ella, can anyone help me out about her colors/marking*

She looks exactly like my steve LoL but sorry i can't help with the questions just funny to see another rat like mine it's almost creepy LoL


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: My Ella, can anyone help me out about her colors/marking*

i think it would be a toss up on either a mismarked hooded or a mismarked bareback. she's borderline for both. from those pictures i think she would be classified as silvered black or dark mink for the coloring. does she have flecks of white hairs in black fur? that would make her slivered. kinda gives an extra bit of shine to the darker parts of the furand if there's enough white hairs it will make the black seem a bit lighter. but it could just be glare from the camera too...


----------



## linz_04 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: My Ella, can anyone help me out about her colors/marking*

No, she doesn't have white furs in with the dark colors... she's just shiny


----------



## radical (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: My Ella, can anyone help me out about her colors/marking*

I would say mismarked hooded. she is adorable.


----------

